# May be joining the Brotherhood



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey guys my name is Mike and ive been on this forum for i think a yr and 1/2 now. Ive just been on the VW side. I currently have a B6 Passat 2.0T 6spd manual, and i love it. But im looking for raw power not inducted power. Ive been eyeing this A6 in GA for months now and im thinkin about jumping on it.
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...rice=&cardist=416&standard=false&rdpage=thumb 

what are some of you guys experiences with the car? Positive and Negative please. What should i look out for? Will a 3.2 be what im lookin for or should i try and find a 4.2? Im only used too 200bhp so i would love a 4.2L Thanks for all ur help guys, i think its time i stepped in to the big boy luxury performance time in my life.


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

wow this is a dead forum... is there another audi forum i should be hittin up?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Yeah, it's rather dead in this forum- hit up the Audiworld forums for a bit more in-depth discussion. They've got links to TSBs, etc.

http://forums.audiworld.com/forumdisplay.php?f=58

:thumbup:


----------



## ncarvain (Aug 13, 2010)

I just sold my 2005 A6, 4.2L and moved into a CC. The car was pimp, but you will definitely notice how BIG it is compared to your passat. The car is heavy and you will feel it. The engine is a beast however, and it will put a smile on your face every time you mash the gas. Reliability is another issue. I had nothing but problems with my car, expensive problems. This thing drained me until I was screaming uncle. 

Whatever you do, I wish you luck. I actually like my CC better and hopefully the quality is better.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

For the record, the C6 A6 is the most reliable car Audi has ever built. :thumbup:


----------

